# Lily Angel



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I haven't been posting our AMA Rescues lately. Finding time this summer has been the issue.
I thought I would post one of our SPECIAL Angels. Her name is actually Lily Angel and she came to us from the Sacramento Animal Shelter, Northern Calif... Her eyes were an ulcerated mess and poor old girl was in horrid pain. The shelter contacted me and begged us to help her. Abandoned by her family at the age of 12. I was very fortune to find a lady that takes on blind dogs and is willing to keep them as permanent fosters for us. Lily's eyes had to be removed and she felt so much better and her blindness does not slow her down. We were fortunate to have a Muffin's Halo donate to us. Lily has also been diagnosed with a grade 5-6 heart murmur but is doing well on her heart meds.
Before she had the Halo she would just walk around smelling and checking her environment until she bumped into something and would then turn. The halo has saved her hurting herself and she loves wearing it.
Here is a picture of her and her Halo Angel wings


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that really hurts my heart, knowing that someone abandoned her when at her age, she really needed someone to love and keep her safe. Bless the Foster for taking Lily Angel in and giving her a home.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*OH ... how wonderful!* *So glad someone has taken her in to love her!* I so wished I would have had that Halo with my dog Roxy who was diagnosed with SARDS and lost her sight in a matter of days. That would have helped her so much.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I haven't been posting our AMA Rescues lately. Finding time this summer has been the issue.
> I thought I would post one of our SPECIAL Angels. Her name is actually Lily Angel and she came to us from the Sacramento Animal Shelter, Northern Calif... Her eyes were an ulcerated mess and poor old girl was in horrid pain. The shelter contacted me and begged us to help her. Abandoned by her family at the age of 12. I was very fortune to find a lady that takes on blind dogs and is willing to keep them as permanent fosters for us. Lily's eyes had to be removed and she felt so much better and her blindness does not slow her down. We were fortunate to have a Muffin's Halo donate to us. Lily has also been diagnosed with a grade 5-6 heart murmur but is doing well on her heart meds.
> Before she had the Halo she would just walk around smelling and checking her environment until she bumped into something and would then turn. The halo has saved her hurting herself and she loves wearing it.
> Here is a picture of her and her Halo Angel wings


She's so precious, I'm so glad she found a family to love her forever after her former owners( I don't think f them as a family) dumped her when she needed them most...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Bless your heart Lily Angel you truely are an Angel with your special Halo and wings. Shame on the people who let her go when she needed them the most. Thank God for the lady who gave her a forever foster home and the love that she deserves :aktion033: Thank you Plenty pets 20 for this and all that you do. :ThankYou: There is a special place in Heaven for those that look after the less fortunate :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - poor Lily. I can't even imagine her being dumped along with going blind and having that kind of pain. So glad AMAR has rescued her and how wonderful to have a forever foster who knows her needs so well. And to have the halo. :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a sad and touching story with a happy ending fortunately!

Reading what this poor little girl had to go through makes me cry and very angry. People can be so cruel...! 

Wonderful she's safe now!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a wonderful story and happy ending. I didn't know about Halo's that is good to know for the future just in case. I could have used it for my last wheaten who by the age of 16 could hardly see or hear!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad she is pain free, happy and loved so much now. She looks wonderful !


----------

